# Kelore ... Goldworks Huh?



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi,
I beleive I found a breeder/pup I am happy with . But I think I found two different web sites for the same place ... 

Goldworks/Kelore Golden and Flat-Coated Retrievers - Females

http://www.littlecountrygoldens.com/

I believe that they certify hips, elbows heart and eye clearance.
I am the person that had the problem with Candy Heart retrievers.. so I want to dot my i's and cross my T's...
Any help would be appreciated. I believe that on this forum they got high marks... 
Take care
Kelly


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I believe they used to be partners (or maybe still are?) You should ask Ljilly. She knows them both. I believe both women are good breeders.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here are some threads about Kelore. Alot of great things said about them. So I think two thumbs up.:dblthumb2
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...r-puppy/82189-when-start-looking-breeder.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com.../63770-anyone-know-kelore-tangle-goldens.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/73420-colonial-goldens-me.html

Three different threads with recommendations. And KimZay that started the last thread went with a dog who's parent was a Kelore dog at another kennel so I think you will be good with either of them.


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

Little Country - Kelore is owned by Kim Lorraine who owns the sire of my pup, Hubbs. I have found her helpful, reputable, and responsible and she is always happy to hear about how Notty is doing.

I don't believe the two kennels, Goldworks & Kelore are affiliated with each other any longer but I don't know the reason why. You can probably ask Kim if you want to know.


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

As stated on Kim Lorrain's (Kelore Goldens) website: www.littlecountygoldens.com 

"Kelore was started by two separate kennels with a goal of showing and promoting Golden Retrievers in all venues. These two kennels have mutually gone their own way.

Kelore kennels is no longer affiliated with Goldworks kennels in Chelsea Me."

Cookie Kelly is Goldworks Kennels.

And yes, Kim Lorrain - Kelore Goldens does hips. elbows, eyes & hearts. She currently has a litter out of her boy, Keeper.


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks. if all goes well . We hope to get a puppy from Goldworks/Cookie. I feel much better that she does all the health clearance...Cookie also does the clearances. 

I have been screening other breeders and really it has been exhausting. I want to Thanks everyone again for sharing their information/knowledge. I have been trying to be a sponge and absorb as much as I can.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Good Luck, SunflowerKD


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

I have looked further and I love so far a lot about them. They only breed twice a year. The dogs are raised with the family. They obviously love the breed enough to make sure the parent are in good health and genetically checked the best as they can. 
They make you guarantee not to breed but I really have no desire.. 
I hope they have pups available. On pins and needles waiting for response


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi everyone, Kim Lorrain is Kelore Goldens, and has such lovely dogs. I'm in love with her Hobo son Keeper, half the girlies, and Hubbs &Logan too, lol. Cookie Kelley and Kim Lorrain are not now affiliated, and have separate breeding programs. 

http://www.stardogs.net/kelorekennels2/littlecountrygoldens.htm ( Kim)

http://home.gwi.net/goldworks/ (Cookie)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*SunflowerKD*

SunflowerKD

So are you getting a pup from Kelore and when?
A male or a Female?

So HAPPY FOR YOU!


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

oh.. really I think the gods have all joined together and decided to pup for me Really.
I filled out the application on line I think two days again. I haven't heard back. I am guessing it takes time for them to call everyone. No one has been contacted yet, The vet might have I am not sure. My friends haven't.The other things like parents names to look up I haven't ask for yet. I asked for the OFFA cert stuff and I am believing that because the application hasn't been finalized by them on their end I don't have it yet.

I went on pet finders .. I may rescue a puppy ... Yesterday was Candy's birthday ... she would have been 7. It has been a rough week.

I editted it because I went to Gold works and not Kelore..


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lots of Maine golden people are off to a big show this week/weekend, so it may be a busy time for them.


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

Ohhh thank you. I really was beginning to get a complex. I may contact Kelore as well. They would be 8 hours away instead of 7 at this point I don't think it would make a big difference. 
I am getting disheartening over this process. I guess part of it is that we would like a puppy in the next few months. If this process continues like this I will really take it as a sign and stop. Long Island Golden Retriever club gives you no breeder names.. like the rest of the clubs. They told me to check the website daily after Jan 1 to see if there are puppies... I liked the control to look up and research the breeders in advance. My best guess is that they get contacted too often. Janet told me her litter was reserved completely by the time the pups were three weeks old. I guess the not know when is kinda buggin me. I am trying to plan my life around the pup so I want to save vacation days etc.. ya know ... OCD pet parent... in a good way of course !!
thanks for the rant !!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*sunflowerkd*

sunflowerkd

I would contact Kelore, too. Have you looked at any of the Golden Ret. rescues near you at all?

When we purchased our Samoyeds from breeders I don't remember filling out an application etc., although we might have. Both of our dogs Gizmo and Snobear were from excellent breeders. We just called and said we wanted a puppy and went to meet them.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

sunflowerkd said:


> Ohhh thank you. I really was beginning to get a complex. I may contact Kelore as well. They would be 8 hours away instead of 7 at this point I don't think it would make a big difference.
> I am getting disheartening over this process. I guess part of it is that we would like a puppy in the next few months. If this process continues like this I will really take it as a sign and stop. Long Island Golden Retriever club gives you no breeder names.. like the rest of the clubs. They told me to check the website daily after Jan 1 to see if there are puppies... I liked the control to look up and research the breeders in advance. My best guess is that they get contacted too often. Janet told me her litter was reserved completely by the time the pups were three weeks old. I guess the not know when is kinda buggin me. I am trying to plan my life around the pup so I want to save vacation days etc.. ya know ... OCD pet parent... in a good way of course !!
> thanks for the rant !!


That's quite a drive. If you want recommendations of breeders closer with puppies, let me know.  I'm in Southern NH and have family on Long Island.


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

Sent these privately but got no reply.

Both breeders have litters due:

www.simplesite.com/pebwin/
www.fridaygoldens.com

A lot closer than Maine!
Why would you not contact them?
Check with Yankee GRC puppy referral too!


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

*reply*

Sorry I thought I did send you a private message. Life has been hectic.

We have applied for a pup through a rescue . There are two families applying for the same dog so we should know by this Wed
It is a Golden Border Collie mix.

I am trying not to get too excited. It will be about a week since we started the application process so I have stopped looking at Golden Breeders for now.

Thanks all!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Kelore (Kim) did amazingly well from the 6-9 class- WD. I love it when the breeder/handlers beat the pros. It gives me hope.


----------



## *Brady* (Jun 18, 2009)

Not sure how old your post is, but I had to reply, because my boy Brady is from Goldworks. He's a year and a half old, and I can't say enough good things about the breeder. He is the best dog we could have asked for....and as my first puppy, I'm glad I did the research I did, and drove the 3 hours to get him from there  I know there are so many great breeders out there, but I wouldn't change my decision for the world. Feel free to let me know if you have any questions. Good luck, and I'll be watching on here for an update on what you decide!


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

*goldworks/Kelore*

Thanks.. for the information about Goldworks. I did fill out an application and I never heard back. I just think it was fate. I have my rescue "Teddy" Golden retriever and Border collie ? and ? . He is wonderful and we are soooo happy. I do think he would like a friend in the house. I think in the future we will get a second dog for companionship for Teddy


----------



## Cookie K (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi This is Goldworks. I have answered all my questionnaire's that I have received. I'm not a volume breeder so I only have a few litters a year. Remember to get all your clearances and make sure that your puppy is brought up in a home not in kennel. It is very important for new puppies to get all the stimulation and handling before they go home. Also make sure that the moms are very well adjusted to the world are they are the ones who will impact the puppies.


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

Cookie... I guess there was a problem with my application. I thought I submitted it. Thank you for following up via this forum, I would have never known otherwise.


----------



## Kelore (Dec 6, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> Kelore (Kim) did amazingly well from the 6-9 class- WD. I love it when the breeder/handlers beat the pros. It gives me hope.


 Thank you Jill We actually got winners dog Thurs and Best of Winners for a major on Friday You will do great and I cant wait to see you in the ring!! Hubbs who is my BIS boy is very proud of his kids


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Kim!! :wavey:

Notty says "Hi Dad! I gotta new toy!"


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

Kim,
Stan and Ollie both say hi! I think if you could see Stanley right now you would be very happy. He is a son of Never, returned to you. He is his father's son. My husband spent 2 minutes with Never and said "I want him", like you would have ever given him up. He is happy, healthy, calm, Harley's zoomie partner and my velcro dog. Oliver a son of Hubbs recently got his Rally Novice title and we are working on a CD.
Thank you for breeding such great dogs.
Susan


----------



## Kelore (Dec 6, 2010)

*Happy Holidays from Kelore and the Lorrain family.*



ragtym said:


> Hi Kim!! :wavey:
> 
> Notty says "Hi Dad! I gotta new toy!"


 Happy Holidays and Hubbs says he wants your new toy


----------



## Kelore (Dec 6, 2010)

stan and ollie said:


> Kim,
> Stan and Ollie both say hi! I think if you could see Stanley right now you would be very happy. He is a son of Never, returned to you. He is his father's son. My husband spent 2 minutes with Never and said "I want him", like you would have ever given him up. He is happy, healthy, calm, Harley's zoomie partner and my velcro dog. Oliver a son of Hubbs recently got his Rally Novice title and we are working on a CD.
> Thank you for breeding such great dogs.
> Susan


 Hi Stan and Ollie!!!! I remember your husband and I kept a close watch on Never Thanks for the post Susan and for all you are doing with your golden kids Happy Holidays


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The pictures of Notty and Hubbs are unbelievably endearing and beautiful.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Aw, I love those pictures!!


----------



## chinatow's golden (Feb 27, 2010)

yeah, they have too many nice goldens.... cool


----------



## Puppybreath (Jun 22, 2012)

*LOVE Kim's puppies!*

I have a 6 1/2 year old, best Golden *EVER* that is one from Kim Lorraine's, total Stud-Muffin, _*Hubbs*._
_(I think my Lucas looks just like Hubbs....what a bonus!!)_

If you love Goldens and you want peace of mind, knowing you have one that is from *healthy* stock, Kim Lorraine is who to go to.
That these dogs are absolutely, stunningly gorgeous is just icing on the cake.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

This thread is 2 yrs. old.


----------

